
Ask HN: Is it possible to make a decentralized version of a VPN? Blockchain? - jmarinez
Perhaps even federated? What would be the pros and cons of such approach?<p>At the moment, most VPN servers are hosted in high bandwidth locations. However, the servers are still &quot;centralized&quot; in many level the least which is ownership. Of course, a decentralized VPN service crosses lines with mesh networks and peer-to-peer architectures that potentially make the need for VPNs useless. The thought, nevertheless, might still be worth exploring. Let me know how you think about it. Thanks
======
LinuxBender
This has been tried a few times. People mesh their tinc VPN meshes together,
but they face the same issues that commercial VPN providers have. You get a
few bad apples in the mesh and the entire thing gets ripped offline after a
few scary letters from law enforcement or lawyers.

Or did you mean something else?

------
billconan
[https://medium.com/ever-heard-of-orchid-protocol-
blockchain/...](https://medium.com/ever-heard-of-orchid-protocol-
blockchain/ever-heard-of-the-orchid-protocol-c21a8f1ca1ca)

